# Alternator takes a dump. Common problem yet?



## mfitz (Apr 16, 2004)

The alternator on my 2011 Routan (with the Pentastar V6) died last week. I am assuming this will be a common problem if it isn't already, because VW had none in the country, and Chrysler had a 7-10 day wait. Luckily, my dealer scavenged one off a van on the used vehicle lot, and got me going the same day, since I was supposed to drive 750 miles with my family on vacation.

Anybody else have this happen to them?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I haven't read anything on chryslerminivan.net about bad alternators. Probably just luck of the draw. As far as lead time, that sucks, but then again Chrysler puts this 3.6 Pentastar in almost every vehicle in their line up. So production is probably eating them up, not something that goes bad that early in a vehicles life. Atleast the dealer took care of it, no charge warranty---if so I'd ask them to swap for a new one when it arrives.


----------



## Xcuseme96 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Same with mine*

21,000 miles and alternator is shot. Day before we were supposed to take our spanish exchangew student to Washington, DC. Cancel that trip. VW fored over the money for a rental for our family reunion last weekend and we now have a loaner van. No word on when our van will be ready. Alternator is back ordered.


----------

